

Investing in a Quality Programming Chair - pajju
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/07/investing-in-a-quality-programming-chair.html

======
127
I suggest visiting your local recycling center, if you are on a budget. I got
mine for 7 euros. It would cost 250 euros if bought new. Works perfectly. Has
just lost a little paint on the legs. Picked it from a mixed pile of 40
different office chairs.

------
stephengillie
Invest in a good standing desk instead?

~~~
tzs
Standing too long is not good for you. Best is to sit, but with activity
breaks: <http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/CUESitStand.html>

